# House/Trance/Electronica/Ibiza



## Jon Blaze (Sep 23, 2006)

After my trip to Japan back when I was a pre-teen, I really got into electronic music. It is my favorite set of genres (and sub-genres) next to Rap and Metal. 

Anybody else like the beat of the drum?  

Here's some of my favorites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLVs4SX82kk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQQH1yvef54 I love how this one starts with swing  Weird video though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvNJcnM3W0w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzfqZcTluHc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiKk5JKR9lc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_YyNrnPOUQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRr41l26F70

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xikOFwaidY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq9qjoFyouI Got to love the freemasons  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGOx08fTBPQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0u0JfGECVQ Why can't McHell be like this? Except for the disgusting end 

I was going to add some ambience and some drum and bass.. I couldn't find much though.


----------



## lemonlimers (Sep 23, 2006)

I absolutely love this kind of music. It's one of my favorites. It's been a while since i heard any new (new to me at least) from this genre, only because i dont have any clear techno stations in the place i've relocated. I really liked the video for "Star Guitar". It was incredible. the director for that video is like genius.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e043q8KAs8

There's something about songs like this, or star guitar, that make you (or maybe just me lol) wanna go on a road trip or somethin'. Anyways Jon thanx so much for sharing! Would love to hear more


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

Dude, I'll share with you some of my own creations.  

Yeah, I love various electronic music styles.

Thanks for sharing the links.

Great musical styles. I enjoyed listening to them.

One of my faves is House! :bow:

I like checking out Gorillaz, Orbital, Aphex Twin, and The Chemical Brothers also on youtube.


----------



## fatlane (Sep 23, 2006)

Tiesto, Delerium, and Transglobal Underground when they had Natacha Atlas with them.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 23, 2006)

Love it!! Thanks for sharing...

Rachael


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 23, 2006)

Round 2!!

Let's throw some Cassius in there:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WH1KeePYX4 I don't remember the video being like this for some reason.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXzu4VuTpKM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdJVbmucD4s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW8xFj5rL5g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNQh3GbUW1k 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q4SvJ0StXQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZncATpZre_w This will make you feel good. One of the best of its kind in my opinion. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E-_PvZ4wP4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCrGBHRWHzA Well this is a given...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB_fXnQArZc This is too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2006)

I love trance music and listen to it every day  

I seem to mostly prefer progressive trance and loves groups such as Way Out West, Above and Beyond, Oceanlab and Nick Warren rocks my world


----------



## biodieselman (Sep 23, 2006)

I prefer progressive/trance of which John Digweed is the master. I love his smith transitions between 'songs' & how the 'songs' have no real beginning nor end. The pounding base traps you in the beat & won't let you go. I have nearly all Digweed & Oakenfold CDs because I can't find a decent station in LA. Used to record Ear Ecstasy ('better living through pounding base') off late night 91X in San Diego broadcasted from Mexico. Their signature song was Wall of Voodoos 'I'm On a Mexican Radio'. When I have drudgery work to do I put on my CD Walkman (what can I say, I'm an old guy). The fast paced beat makes me work faster & before I realize it the drudge is done. I've only seen the Chemical Brothers in concert. Loved 'Dig Your Own Hole' & 'Exit Planet Dust' CDs. Also have most of Underworld's CDs. My son had a high school friend from Norway (electronica is much bigger in Europe than the U.S.). It felt weird talking electronica music with Morton in front of southern California teenage kids who had no idea what we were talking about. Retro rock was the rage (Zeppelin & Hendrix, Pink Floyd ect.) with my high school kids & friends at that time. I saw the '_what ever, Heather_' look on their faces. The only thing that impressed them was talking about seeing Hendrix & Pink Floyd live. Now my 29 yr old daughter listens to trance on satellite radio. 

Biodiesel, moonshine for your car.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

Jon Blaze (Cool videos man!)

I loved listening to Zero 7! 

Here's some various electronic music selections that I like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eB9t6yqDiA - Chemical Brothers (Electrobank) * upbeat *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XesEuvwVjYI - Aphex Twin (Nannou)

* this is a really peaceful sounding *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRRmkO42cx8 Squarepusher (Come On My Selector) * this video is pretty wild *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgeuESA03lY&mode=related&search=
Orbital - (The Box) part 2 * neat video * 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhoBubO1WaM&mode=related&search=
Orbital - (Lush 3) * really love this melodic hypnotic house ...interesting video too *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 24, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love trance music and listen to it every day
> 
> I seem to mostly prefer progressive trance and loves groups such as Way Out West, Above and Beyond, Oceanlab and Nick Warren rocks my world



Way Out West is great. Above and Beyond are great, and Oceanlab is pretty good.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 24, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Jon Blaze (Cool videos man!)
> 
> I loved listening to Zero 7!
> 
> ...




You have good taste.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 24, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> I prefer progressive/trance of which John Digweed is the master. I love his smith transitions between 'songs' & how the 'songs' have no real beginning nor end. The pounding base traps you in the beat & won't let you go. I have nearly all Digweed & Oakenfold CDs because I can't find a decent station in LA. Used to record Ear Ecstasy ('better living through pounding base') off late night 91X in San Diego broadcasted from Mexico. Their signature song was Wall of Voodoos 'I'm On a Mexican Radio'. When I have drudgery work to do I put on my CD Walkman (what can I say, I'm an old guy). The fast paced beat makes me work faster & before I realize it the drudge is done. I've only seen the Chemical Brothers in concert. Loved 'Dig Your Own Hole' & 'Exit Planet Dust' CDs. Also have most of Underworld's CDs. My son had a high school friend from Norway (electronica is much bigger in Europe than the U.S.). It felt weird talking electronica music with Morton in front of southern California teenage kids who had no idea what we were talking about. Retro rock was the rage (Zeppelin & Hendrix, Pink Floyd ect.) with my high school kids & friends at that time. I saw the '_what ever, Heather_' look on their faces. The only thing that impressed them was talking about seeing Hendrix & Pink Floyd live. Now my 29 yr old daughter listens to trance on satellite radio.
> 
> Biodiesel, moonshine for your car.




My mom just recieved her certificate to teach spin classes. She thought disco and Rap would get her by. Then she turned to me, and now she listens to electronica every day


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Way Out West is great. Above and Beyond are great, and Oceanlab is pretty good.




What about Nick Warren? Nick Warren's "Shanghai" album is what I consider my "best" trance album


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 24, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> You have good taste.



Thanks man. 

I wanted to share some more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdlZqLiCDS0

--- Goldie - (Inner City LIfe) * awesome song and video ... I love the vocals! *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmUKzR9Kh-A

--- Bjork - Big Tiime Sensuality * cool dance tune ...I love the vocals *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxbP-4flNYA&mode=related&search=

--- The Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea * peaceful and melodic *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWuLYnUWiWs 

--- Moby - Feeling So Real *great rave upbeat song ...very cool! *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2006)

Since we're sharing videos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uOYpcgxcVU Oceanlab- Satellite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XGsDhoU4eY Way Out West- Mindcircus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX9L802jY7c ATB - Let You Go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SImc7fMbNtk&mode=related&search=
Planet Funk Chase the Sun

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show...ORDER=20050608190038&CAT=movies&NSFW=3&page=1
Max Graham vs Yes - Owner of a Lonely Heart

I also love Gabriel & Dresden


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Some interesting tunes in here...

This is one of my favs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU217u6I6uY

Heart Of Asia - Watergate

Way too short, in my opinion...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 24, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Since we're sharing videos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uOYpcgxcVU Oceanlab- Satellite
> 
> ...



GABRIEL AND DRESDEN ROCK!!!!!

Satelite is my favorite song by Oceanlab too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2006)

Does anyone here belong to a trance forum?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2006)

Nope, not me.

Anybody create their own techno ---- house, trance, electronica, or anything from an electronic genre category?

As for me, yes! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, sometimes.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Yes, sometimes.



Really?

Cool, man!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 26, 2006)

This thread is becoming great!!! What's a lounge without lounge music?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

:bow: 

Some more variety for the thread ---->

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y9Fbainv-E (Thievery Corporation --- "3845")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWMIXgCaJPQ (The Orb --- "Little Fluffy Clouds")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTiyIiLaSsM (Josh Wink --- "Higher State Of Consciousness")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMpsnDxNbqQ (Daft Punk --- "Around The World")


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> :bow:
> 
> Some more variety for the thread ---->
> 
> ...




You beat me to "Around The World".


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R8f3_goKZk ---- Luscious Jackson "Ladyfingers" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rw5HnnM3O8 ---- Orbital "Funny Break"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZpuHqJT9yg&mode=related&search= ---- The Prodigy "Poison"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfp45lGemWc ---- Massive Attack "Teardrop"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R8f3_goKZk ---- Luscious Jackson "Ladyfingers"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rw5HnnM3O8 ---- Orbital "Funny Break"
> 
> ...



Just watched these yesterday- Ladyfingers and Massive Attack rocked my world- thanks for the links

Here's one back at ya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AkZIsk1S3U


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbn5AQjx4Y4 - Daft Punk "One More time"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5DZJfAmjxw - Daft Punk "Make Love"

One More Daft Punk  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx5Jlap6uZY - Daft Punk "Technologic"
That doll looks like Chucky's Robotic brother  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b03em3iAn00 - Madison Avenue "Don't call me baby"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iRGnAvQGhM - Madison Avenue "Who the hell are you?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRIkHcN7OhA - Ursula 1000 "Kinda Kinky"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDfR0aQaINc Benny Benassi "Satisfaction"

The timeless classic....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IoOJSFb-O8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkBMtFpitrk Michael Gray- The Weekend


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXmZ8eyu3yw Lemon Jelly - Stay with you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCc5LMb2MLI Duane Harden- What u need

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5igNue4PLDI Andain- Beautiful Things

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bjwi5IEj-8 Stonebridge featuring Therese- Put 'em high

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM99bNItKE4 Tim Deluxe - It just won't do

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIExZvqX4j4 Bob Sinclair- World Hold On

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d2SuP5VJv4 Marly- You never know


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R8f3_goKZk ---- Luscious Jackson "Ladyfingers"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rw5HnnM3O8 ---- Orbital "Funny Break"
> 
> ...



I use to be obsessed with the Brunette of Lucious Jackson when I was younger  

great taste yet again!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 4, 2006)

To Jon Blaze- 

you got me excited at first with that link to Beautiful Things because I LOVE that song but that video was sooooooooooooooooo lame- sheeesh 
Very pretty woman - if they had kept flashing back to her while interposing scenes of something different- it could have been an ok video but as is it's nothing but a "T & A" fest, imo  :doh:

THEY COULD HAVE AND SHOULD HAVE DONE MUCH BETTER WITH THE VIDEO TO SUCH A GREAT SONG
*curses low budgets*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 5, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> To Jon Blaze-
> 
> you got me excited at first with that link to Beautiful Things because I LOVE that song but that video was sooooooooooooooooo lame- sheeesh
> Very pretty woman - if they had kept flashing back to her while interposing scenes of something different- it could have been an ok video but as is it's nothing but a "T & A" fest, imo  :doh:
> ...




I heard that... These electronic artists with their strobe lights.. and their women in bikinis  

The only reason I actually like Benny Benassi's video for "Satisfaction" is because it's almost synonymous in style with Lo-Rider's skinny (What genre is that anyway?  )

I have to post Skinny again!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 5, 2006)

Of course Youtube is down when I get home from McHell.

Damn you youtube.....


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Of course Youtube is down when I get home from McHell.
> 
> Damn you youtube.....



Bummer!

...probably not for too long hopefully.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 5, 2006)

All right... It's back...

Let's begin with some Elvis Presley...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQqihv0yO3E - A little less conversation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlZ4fdKgsFE - Rubberneckin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLA7Cgjg8vA Spiller- Groovejet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atlM0jugzcM Sophie Ellis Bextor- Murder on the Dance Floor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=310OO8XpOF0 Dirty Vegas- Walk Into the Sun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpaH1s0uWo8 Dirty Vegas- Days go By (another classic)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2T1ibr5rJE Gadjo- So many times

Ok... Youtube has redeemed itself


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 5, 2006)

_The "non pop" Music Tree_

Trance
Techno
Club
Dance
>House
> >>Lounge ~> Groove, Acid/Nu Jazz, Exotica, Sky Lounge, downtempo (though I debate that it should really be moved down into Chill), electronica (can be a blanket term in many branches)
>>Chill
Ambient
Spaced
Minimal

Lounge is best, and its sub catagories, with chill and House coming second and third in preference.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's more:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEbb-qaprtE -- Orbital "One Perfect Sunrise"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvnHtO6daQM -- Fatboy Slim "Rockafeller Skank"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipHaIP-4H94 -- Robert Miles "Children"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ9M7DVGjuM -- for those who want to hear a big variety of electrnic music and other types in their also, plus see a video of aquatic life!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv46NB_7QdY -- Fluke "Absurd"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0Ed9Tq2DzY&mode=related&search= -- Leftfield "Open Up"

____________________________________-

Good videos once again Jon Blaze! I like Dirty Vegas.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2006)

Jon Blaze, you redeemed yourself with Days Go By even though I've seen it before- I cant help but love the concept of that video and I have always loved to watch breakdancing  

Swamptoad, have you ever met anyone that didnt love Mile's "Children"?  

Does anyone happen to have a link to a video for Max Graham's "I know you're gone", Ghostland's Guide Me God or Gabriel&Dresdan's Fallen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

OK, how about this:

Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> OK, how about this:
> 
> Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim




Good Choice!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> OK, how about this:
> 
> Weapon Of Choice - Fatboy Slim



Christopher Walken is a most excellent dancer! Thanks for the post, Chris! :bow:

Sweet song. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a few more selections ------>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2NXRgPTThU Future Sounds Of London "We Have Explosive"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNW4lehCUAY Crystal Method "Busy Child"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_pT278MRFs Paul Oakenfold "Starry Eyed"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

How about some house?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> How about some house?



cool song and video!  

reminded me of this ---->

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHmdSNTCUEg&mode=related&search=

Prodigy - "No Good"


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Something from Switzerland...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> cool song and video!
> 
> reminded me of this ---->
> 
> ...


A funny fact:
I have a version of Hithouse's "Jack To The Sound Of The Underground" that sounds like someone mixed it with Progidy's "No Good"...
But it's labeled as the Hithouse song...:huh:
Sounds good, though. Too bad I didn't find this version on Youtube...


----------



## Falling Boy (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P-CTAwaCmM ---Boards of Canada - June 9th


----------



## Falling Boy (Oct 7, 2006)

Also check out these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cauYHsYcL8&mode=related&search= -Fischerspooner - Just let go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRRmkO42cx8 - Squarepusher - Come on my selector with the wicked video directed by Chris Cunningham (come to daddy)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 11, 2006)

Bananrama- Move in my direction:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI9R-KQ1qDU

Olav Bassoki- Waterman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJhPeyh8uU


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Some songs from Music Instructor:

Hymn

Superfly

Super Sonic


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe this doesn't fit in here properly, but it was mentioned in another thread, so I thought...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Maybe this doesn't fit in here properly, but it was mentioned in another thread, so I thought...



Many rappers use beats influenced by house and techno.. I can dig it  

The sad thing is 50 cent took the same instrumental to make a song with an opposing message (Fat Bitch).... Curse Him...

Anyways.... This means I can post this again!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zapt5F8gSd4


----------



## James (Oct 12, 2006)

Its all about the D&B... proper liquid funk from the likes of hospital records, Nu: Tone, London Elektricity, Logistics, Calibre, Bukem etc...

cant get enough!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 13, 2006)

Timberwolf -- I really liked the songs and videos from Music Instructor. Kick-ass break-dancing!

Here's some variety:

"Bucky Done Gun" --- MIA ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NVfuSFREmU

"New Pollution" --- Beck ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhY2igl_Mbw

"Dare" --- Gorillaz ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phnzKY_VxNQ

"Belfast" --- Orbital ----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrtFvS60ySk&mode=related&search=


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Gorillaz - Dare.... !


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 13, 2006)

James said:


> Its all about the D&B... proper liquid funk from the likes of hospital records, Nu: Tone, London Elektricity, Logistics, Calibre, Bukem etc...
> 
> cant get enough!


 Drum and Bass is pretty good. I really like Alex Reece's candles... The background is nice.


----------



## lemonlimers (Oct 14, 2006)

Lovin' this thread. i think that video for "Skinny" is just great lol. Anyway, here's some of my favorites:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1XOpBM9elg 
Moony - "Dove"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpEGv8BgNk4
Stellar Project - "Get Up Stand Up"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-tO-B_SlgY
DJ Encore f. Englina - "I see right through to you"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VElwNjrtzv4
ATB f. Miss Jane - "it's a fine day"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnmfRGk85a4
Telepopmusik - "breathe"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X14mt3O7pR0
Loona - "Bailando"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-fBM_9-An0
BT f. Jan Johnston - "Remember"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txDKBR3OnLU
4 Strings - "Driving"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VliZUfuK_WE
Despina Vandi - "Gia"


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2006)

Lemonliners, 4 Strings song is great! I really love the vocals. :bow:

___________________________________________________________



Here's some songs/videos that I hope that a lot of you folks will like:

Paul Oakenfold (remix of Madonna's "Sorry") --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A4zhUkEcOE

William Orbital "Sea Green" *something rather relaxational and sublime and a beautiful video at that!* --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQudjuAhNR4 

Aphex Twin "On" --- *creative video* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzcA77SqtFY


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2006)

I had to share another Daft Punk "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WufLXFlI_dM


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 15, 2006)

lemonlimers said:


> Lovin' this thread. i think that video for "Skinny" is just great lol. Anyway, here's some of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OOOO RIGHT!!! You post well. I bow to your skills :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGlbZ-iqusA

The intenso project- Get it on


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PjGSv6nOjE
Bryan Adams and Chicane- Don't give up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC-dCdfeCrU
Basement Jaxx- Bingo Bango

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jydm0x_XTLM
Basement Jaxx- Jus 1 kiss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4tR6ylKuHA
Basement Jaxx- Romeo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEBHLjc4DQA
Basement Jaxx- Red Alert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM51MApI7rs
Basement Jaxx- Oh my gosh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfXrPw38k6A
Basement Jaxx- Rendez vous

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tStmreuvBF0
Eiffel 65- Blue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXV6suE1MgM
Flexy- Toca Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2hzVV2Nwfs
Chemical Brothers- Galvanize


----------



## lemonlimers (Oct 17, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PjGSv6nOjE
> Bryan Adams and Chicane- Don't give up
> 
> oh my goodness, i had no idea that was Bryan Adams singing in this song until now. Crazy lol..but good. Oh and thanx Jon, i appreciate what you said. And Swamptoad..me too..I think her voice goes really well with the song. And its a video that pretty much relates to the title of the song lol. Scroll down for more from her.
> ...


----------



## Overturn (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow what a wicked thread.
I detect the absence of the pioneers of the electronic genre. (I couldn't find some Moog!)
Kraftwerk - We are the robots
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo0iW0B0lI4

IDM 
Vitalic - Birds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUuUgxYdfNw
Plaid - Itsu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDDnuZAL9ps
Four Tet - She Moves She
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kAqjtRCfsM&mode=related&search= 

D&B/Jungle is the ultimate though,
Concord Dawn - Morning Light
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBx-fOmnGUY
Pendulum - Slam
Wicked tune and this guy has some awesome dance moves!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRb1Rh82Nfk


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2006)

lemonliners, I like the black and white Kelly Osbourne video and song. :bow: And I like the Aqua video. hahaha!!! 

 

Here's more various musical selections from me too:

Dido --- Sand In My Shoes --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBeXZeQn0CI&mode=related&search=

Morcheeba --- Otherwise --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yMCgHW10BE

The Specials --- Ghost Town --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28TeUbYvXS0

Massive Attack --- Angel --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9feUwUcq3U

U2 --- Discotheque --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeGaWrQZDp8&mode=related&search=

Art Of Noise --- Instruments Of Darkness (The Prodigy Mix) --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjWFycmRKZ8

Fluke --- Atom Bomb --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIXyNeAmQ5k&mode=related&search=

Future Sounds Of London --- We Have Explosive --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2NXRgPTThU


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 19, 2006)

Ken Ishii- Iceblink

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26fclBpNFzA


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsED_9F4e1E

Wiseguys- Start the commotion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXr_xAinQF0
- Oh la la


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsED_9F4e1E
> 
> Wiseguys- Start the commotion
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXr_xAinQF0
> - Oh la la



Thats great! :bow: 

Here's some more:

"Brimful Of Dogs" Cornershop vs. Baha Men - Brimful of Dogs ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx2oc1BjuCM

Fatboy Slim - Brimful Of Asha (Cornershop FBS Remix) ---http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiEW_3tErFk&mode=related&search=

The Age Of Love - The Age Of Love (Jam&Spoon Radio Mix) '92 --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25LwES4TNok&mode=related&search=

Junior Senior - Rhythm Bandits (2003) --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i--eDUE4ymM


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 21, 2006)

Good!

Junior Senior- Move your feet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKcDa0Kp2K8

Gotta' love those weird videos....


Mylo vs Miami sound machine- Drop the pressure vs. Dr. Beat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1fR8LQ3yw4

Stephani Krise- Tell it to the moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EcJbAKuaUg

Bob Sinclair- I feel for you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aM1saGVucM


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

Enigma --- Return To Innocence ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1kzPddXvUQ

The Flaming Lips ---- Do You Realize ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6faJ8_3STY&mode=related&search=

Kylie Minogue ---- Can't Get You Out Of My Head --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Sa8tYVnIk


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 25, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Enigma --- Return To Innocence ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1kzPddXvUQ
> 
> The Flaming Lips ---- Do You Realize ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6faJ8_3STY&mode=related&search=
> 
> Kylie Minogue ---- Can't Get You Out Of My Head --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Sa8tYVnIk


Kylie Minogue!! Dani and her are great. That's a nice beat too.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

Hyper-Ballad --- Bjork ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvVR4700d5o&mode=related&search=

Beck - Girl Remix (Bit Rate Variations in B-Flat) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NM094Q55yE


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

Blue Man Group --- I Feel Love (with Venus Hum) --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maU8rs6dMVM&NR

Outkast --- _Hey Ya_ --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEinqCHPY08&mode=related&search=

_Hey Ya_ --- (folk style acoustic version) I thought it'd be neat to share both.  ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnoeJ0-5ZZo&mode=related&search=

Moby --- Go ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVOJ2Lnmc6U

Mr. Scruff ---- Get A Move On ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS_CLIF1h-o


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 13, 2006)

Barber's Adagio For Strings ---- William Orbit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nPAkX1oot0

Just One More --- LongRange ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxTJQJ83Xl0

Hoppipolla ---- Sigur Ros --- (Icelandic lyrics) ----- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDxMQaMqsig&mode=related&search=


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2006)

I would love to see more links to stuff like the Luscious Jackson- Ladyfingers
or Massive Attack- Teardrop

If anyone has any like that?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 13, 2006)

Green Eyeed Fairy, here's some more *Luscious Jackson:*

Ladyfingers (again for this post)  ---- Luscious Jackson ----- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R8f3_goKZk

Under Your Skin ----- Luscious Jackson ----- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxElB0XBzks&mode=related&search=

Strong Man ---- Luscious Jackson ------ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LwSLELYfUs&mode=related&search=

Here I Come (Clueless Soundtrack Version) ---- Luscious Jackson ----- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVj-49hgqfc

Naked Eye ------- Luscious Jackson ------ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lja7aq0PErw

Deep Shag ----- Luscious Jackson --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1WAzlaQZOs&mode=related&search=

City Song ----- Luscious Jackson ---- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIEI7633TzM&mode=related&search=

*Massive Atack:*

Teardrop (again for this post)  --- Massive Attack --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8jEPlPR_iQ

Tear Drop (Live Version)---- Massive Attack ----- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFfVTcpcQO8&mode=related&search=

Unfinished Sympathy ----- Massive Attack ------ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-sUG7bE3QM&mode=related&search=

Karmacoma Live at Jools Holland ------ Massive Attack ----- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjbVH7Kx8j0&mode=related&search=

Special Cases ----- Massive Attack ------ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCIkj72Wi5M&mode=related&search=

*New Order:*

Blue Monday ------ New Order ------- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Se4nKy-8As


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Swamptoad  

here's a link a friend of mine gave me on MSN- hope you like it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0yNp4_-f0I


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 17, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned The Teddybears yet??? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTN8DmZY3Ig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fymrg4BRS8k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELcECCT6-28


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 17, 2006)

I LOVE everything on Chain Reaction, a Berlin-based label of the late '90s that spearheaded the subgenre some critics/clowns were then calling "Heroin Dub." 

A few artists that came outta there were Vladislav Delay (he's not from Berlin tho, think he's Russian or other East European) and Monolake (didn't hear all their later stuff tho.) My favorites on the label are Porter Ricks (half of that "band" was Thomas Koner, one of the best "dark ambient" guys when he's solo) and Vainqueur.

It's not pop music, there's no singing, hardly any beats but not exactly ambient either.

Another favorite is Techno Animal. One of the guys I think was in Godflesh, great kinda-metal (but very electronic) band.

Couple others: Early stuff by Atom Heart (he also goes by the name Senor Coconut and a lot of other aliases now.)

Amon Tobin "Bricolage" - very quirky Brazilian electronica

I could list many but those are a few.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.kontraband.com/show/show...ORDER=20050608190038&CAT=movies&NSFW=3&page=1

Cant believe I almost totally forgot that one....

Max Graham vs Yes- Owner of a Lonely Heart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Has anyone mentioned The Teddybears yet???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTN8DmZY3Ig
> 
> ...




Interesting- I liked the first one


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Has anyone mentioned The Teddybears yet???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTN8DmZY3Ig
> 
> ...



Pretty Good!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2006)

lemonlimers said:


> Jon Blaze said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PjGSv6nOjE
> ...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 18, 2006)

I know this song has no video, but if you ever a chance to hear it, Try it out.

Johnick Meets FTL- A breath of fresh air

I love it.


----------



## James (Nov 26, 2006)

Overturn said:


> D&B/Jungle is the ultimate though,
> Concord Dawn - Morning Light
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBx-fOmnGUY
> Pendulum - Slam
> ...



safe....

glad to welcome another junglist to the boards! 

the pendulum slam tune is FAT!!!! I saw them a few weeks back - not bad DJs - better producers I reckon though...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2006)

The woman singing is HOOOTTTTTT!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1XOpBM9elg 

Moony- Dove (I'll be loving you)


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> The woman singing is HOOOTTTTTT!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1XOpBM9elg
> 
> Moony- Dove (I'll be loving you)



Cool! She's quite a lovely BBW, too. Awesome vocals! Thanks for sharing that Jon. :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Cool! She's quite a lovely BBW, too. Awesome vocals! Thanks for sharing that Jon. :bow:



"Don't touch my moustache" :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.d-j.ru/

Trance station from Russia- rocks the house


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> http://www.d-j.ru/
> 
> Trance station from Russia- rocks the house



Thanks for the link! Really cool Green Eyed Fairy! I can't believe I missed this post! :doh: 

:happy: :bow: 

p.s. I also just noticed that mmm12mmm had shared this link as well. Glad it got shared more than once.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Thanks for the link! Really cool Green Eyed Fairy! I can't believe I missed this post! :doh:
> 
> :happy: :bow:
> 
> p.s. I also just noticed that mmm12mmm had shared this link as well. Glad it got shared more than once.



Lol- mmmmmm is the one that gave me the link- I must have missed his post, too


----------



## lestamore (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey..

did anyone already post this?

this used to be the theme song of my house.. me and my roomate and the kid that slept on our couch..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUTabf4Tjtc
Rock your body rock


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2006)

_Christmas Dance Trance #3 - 17 - China Dolls_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y36qdXvkxec

_Jingle Bells Dance Mix_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH_Gp_EKsqQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2006)

lestamore said:


> Hey..
> 
> did anyone already post this?
> 
> ...



Awesome! :bow: 

I don't think it was already shared yet.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 19, 2006)

For Santaclear: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc2g6_1fnu0 --- Amon Tobin - Verbal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S91j2WGP_Nk --- Senor Coconut - Tour de France

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O4Qjeax7TU --- Monolake - Linear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y8RpWQ4OWM --- Kraftwerk - Autobahn Remixed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eI3gCWL-sY&mode=related&search= --- pocket calculator / dentaku

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyaxOlolLQY&mode=related&search= --- Björk and 808 State - OptiBuk - Ooops (Iceland Version)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2007)

It's still going!!!  

Benny Benassi-Love is gonna save us (Fan Video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3OuRw9pi1M

Benjamin Diamond- Fit your heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpFKhepSa28

Michael Gray- BORDERLINE!!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSvWNY1H-J4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0BlvpiTNB0
Freemasons- Watchin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrIkQ6F6_74-
Till West and DJ Delicious-Same Man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9RM3iil8uk
The Shapeshifters-Incredible


----------



## James (Jan 21, 2007)

Having a little head bob along to this... 

A.I & MC DRS - DnBA 10th Birthday 17th Nov 06

not bad...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 10, 2007)

You guys should check out SwampToad's work. He's really good. 

If he releases Swamp Traxx , I would buy a copy .


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 10, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> For Santaclear: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc2g6_1fnu0 --- Amon Tobin - Verbal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S91j2WGP_Nk --- Senor Coconut - Tour de France
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O4Qjeax7TU --- Monolake - Linear
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y8RpWQ4OWM --- Kraftwerk - Autobahn Remixed
> ...



I just now saw this. Thanks, ST, but I don't have sound on my computer! (yeah I'm a caveman.)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> You guys should check out SwampToad's work. He's really good.
> 
> If he releases Swamp Traxx , I would buy a copy .



Wow! Thanks for the compliment Jon Blaze. :bow: 

Santaclear, I wish you had sound dude. :doh: :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 4, 2007)

**resurfacing*

I felt like sharing some more music!

Here's some various mixes/mashups  *

 

*Rogue Traders vs Lipps Inc - Funky Child*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kifP3S7-OE

*50 Cent vs. Bee Gees "Stayin Alive In Da Club" (mash-up)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oufd0bP2SLk

*glamorous fergie vs a flock of seagulls (mix)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJlhQpQ_144

*The Carpenters - Close to You gets a new twist with Outkasts Morris Brown.*
*http://daleb01.multiply.com/video/item/10*

*Paul Simon - You can call me Al - Dale B's Enhanced Mix*
http://daleb01.multiply.com/video/item/3

*Snoop Dogg vs. The White Stripes - Drop it like a Seven Nation Army*
http://daleb01.multiply.com/video/item/9

*Lose Myself Ce Matin La (Air vs. Depeche Mode)*
http://daleb01.multiply.com/video/item/5

*Lovin' You by Minnie Riperton*
http://daleb01.multiply.com/video/item/7

*Sub Sub, The Message is... Kill Bill* *(featuring some old school rap)*
http://daleb01.multiply.com/video/item/4


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2007)

Ecletic Method- Gold Digger
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK1CHySeG0s

Great choices SwampToad!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 4, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Ecletic Method- Gold Digger
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK1CHySeG0s
> 
> Great choices SwampToad!



That's really neat! 

p.s. Thanks for the compliment. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2007)

Check out Phil Hartnol (formerly of Orbital) and his project of LongRange 

4 songs that you can listen to at this website:

http://longrange.tv/music/

Just One More
Three
Madness And Me
Which Way Now

Really cool upbeat and mellowed out beautiful music! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh yeah!

And Phil's brother (Paul Hartnol) formerly of Orbital

4 songs on his myspace page for musical enjoyment!

http://www.myspace.com/paulhartnollmusic

Please PH Mix
Patchwork Guilt
Gloopy
Haven't We Met Before

:happy:


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 5, 2007)

Basically the audio is ass, but it doesn't matter because it fu--ing rules. The best of it starts at about a 1:20. 

mu-ziq - meinheld - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lkTPH-KOW8

And Aphex Twin being the best electronic artist ever should not be left off of this list.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJiKlM7g8Y0&mode=related&search=


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2007)

Check my myspace account to hear Max Graham's Space Disco
(I couldn't find it on youtube  )


----------



## James (Mar 5, 2007)

ok, so its not strictly "dance" but I am *LOVING *J Dilla at the moment...

"Two Can Win" is such a sweet tune...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Check my myspace account to hear Max Graham's Space Disco
> (I couldn't find it on youtube  )



I suppose the link would help......:blush: 
http://www.myspace.com/originalfairyqueen


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2007)

James said:


> ok, so its not strictly "dance" but I am *LOVING *J Dilla at the moment...
> 
> "Two Can Win" is such a sweet tune...



I found some of J Dilla's stuff on youtube. I like his stuff! 

GEF, Max Graham's Space Disco was really good. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2007)

Falling Boy,

one of my favorite songs from Aphex Twin is Alberta Balsam.


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I found some of J Dilla's stuff on youtube. I like his stuff!
> 
> GEF, Max Graham's Space Disco was really good. :bow:



I just found a d&b tribute to Dilla

Hot Lick Squeeze by Mutt

http://www.myspace.com/muttdnb 

I'm going to have to seek out a copy methinks


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2007)

James said:


> I just found a d&b tribute to Dilla
> 
> Hot Lick Squeeze by Mutt
> 
> ...



James, thanks for sharing that. really awesome sounding music. :bow: 

Check this out!

Jamie Myerson

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=9957643


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2007)

Some more various Electronica / Trip Hop / Dub / Psychedelic... etc... to share:


*Loop Guru*
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=56067543

*Thievery Corporation*
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=18076836

*Nightmares On Wax*
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=37856266

*The Sugarcubes* 
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=85861658
features the Justin Robertson 12" remix of "Birthday" which I truly love! 

*Aphex Twin featuring "fingerbib" off of the Richard D. James Album*
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=160480595


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 7, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Falling Boy,
> 
> one of my favorite songs from Aphex Twin is Alberta Balsam.



There are so many of his songs that are great. I know that his "main" name is Aphex Twin but I think that alot of the stuff he records as AFX tends to be a bit easier to listen to. I sometimes think that he tries to be as experimental as possible as Aphex and maybe just a little more laid back as AFX.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 31, 2007)

I admit I didn't read back to see if someone already posted ATB's Let You Go but it's worth another look anyway  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX9L802jY7c


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2007)

GEF, cool song and video from ATB!  

Falling Boy, Thanks for sharing the other "alias" for Aphex Twin. I did a search on youtube for "AFX" music/videos and found some to share:

AFX --- Everyday (cool video with flashlight and flowers ..pretty relaxational)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJuk6-nJfSs

AFX --- Nannou (really neat video/ more relaxtional also)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaXqU7hVVhI

Aphex Twin --- Vordhosbn (trippy experimental breakbeat/noise interesting video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta4io_qrKzo

_______________________________________________________

Some Europop:

Eiffel 65 --- Move Your Body

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdecGFSJ_eQ

Eiffel 65 --- Blue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL2UsAbI1hg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2007)

^^I still have that Eiffel 65 CD and my daughters like to play it frequently while we are riding in the car  

I never saw these videos so thanks for the link


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE HOUSE MUSIC WITH ALL MY HEART.

that is all.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2007)

Some of my own creation.  

http://myspace.com/theboisterousmellowpollywogtribemusic

_(That's such a long myspace domain name, huh!) _:doh: 

Well, its *TBMPT* for short.

There's 3 songs on it so far:

*Blue Skies
Hard House Mix
Welcome The Tribe*

I just made it today.  

Well, I hope some of you dig my own creation.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, this is what I intended on posting previously:

http://www.myspace.com/theboisterousmellowpollywogtribemusic

I forgot the www (part) ... oooooops. :doh: :bow:

And I hope to add any of you folks also.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2007)

OOoOOoOOoOoOo I like it Swampy  
I asked to add you as a friend


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OOoOOoOOoOoOo I like it Swampy
> I asked to add you as a friend



Thanks! I added you. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2007)

*Photek featuring Robert Owens ---- Mine To Give*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMY4jT4s0xw

*Eurythmics - Here Comes the Rain Again (REMIX)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pPnEX-k6zE

*Squarepusher - Beep Street (Live)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZUKBCupZaA

*Loop Guru -- under influence (Portishead Drive "video title")*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO8-Zh_7nlU

*Orbital --- Are We Here*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEVBTKrs97I


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 12, 2007)

Telepopmusik --- Breathe (I don't know if this was already shared?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDQw-RShRUQ


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 12, 2007)

Its a bloody good track.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2007)

These are more relaxed/chilled out songs: 

Air --- Playground Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRodB77sz8A

Emiliana Torrini - To Be Free

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UY5dZwcm_dE



Thanks Australian Lord. Yeah, I like that song "Breathe" from Telepopmusik. It's nice and relaxing.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's some chilled out selections from Zero 7!!!  

Zero 7 - Destiny (Live & Acoustic) *a different version shared*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh8z-Z85tSs

I love this song!

Also:

Zero 7 - Futures

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBpBbam1T5g

Zero 7 - Throw It All Away

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHUlKaQ7zUs

Oh yeah! Zero 7 has their very own youtube page here:

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=zero7music :happy:


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 14, 2007)

Just as a side note, Ministry of Sound have release their 3 disc chillout classics set.  Featuring the best of their 10 years of chill.

My personal favorite Air track is _Alone in Kyoto_. 

If you have winamp (some are through Itunes as well), try the following channels:
Digitally Imported Louge
Digitally Imported Chill

http://somafm.com/
Groove Salad
Beat Blender
Drone Zone

All of those are on soma FM, net radio and its usually pretty good. The ones on Soma don't require winamp. They are my personal favorite stations.


----------



## James (May 5, 2007)

One of the originators in D&B is back...

this is the Essential Mix from BBC Radio 1 - *Goldie* (from his "Malice in Wonderland" lp launch)

http://www.newmixes.com/goldie_-_essential_mix-sat-04-08-2007.html

if you like D&B, you'll love this...


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 5, 2007)

I ran my first 5k today. I had this Electro House mix playing in my CD player. Let me use a reference from another Genre: It was BALLIN'!!  :wubu:
I'm pretty sure it was part of the reason that I ran the full 3.1 miles.  

Thanks for keeping the thread alive folks! I have much to consider adding/add to my collection.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 5, 2007)

*gapes*

I know you really can't find this on youtube (Into My Dream being the only song I ever have seen there), but you completely skipped over Lagoona.

http://andreasviklund.com/music/lagoona/


----------



## Santaclear (May 5, 2007)

Right now I'm listening to Luke Vibert _Big Soup_, a now 10 years old (was kinda pricey) CD I got some years back. Really good, I guess "Intelligent Drum and Bass"  (lordy) or some such subgenre, but good as any he's done.

Just heard before this Microstoria _Model 3, Step 2_, which is ambient, kinda soft organ-toney warm sounding glitch stuff, sounding more like Oval (who is one of the guys aka Markus Popp) than Mouse on Mars (of whom both members used to be in this project but now only one is.) I like this and Oval much better than Mouse on Mars.)
ETA: Microstoria CD is a little short tho, just under 38 minutes. I'd like a flowing ambient one like this to be over an hour, for the money.


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> *gapes*
> 
> I know you really can't find this on youtube (Into My Dream being the only song I ever have seen there), but you completely skipped over Lagoona.
> 
> http://andreasviklund.com/music/lagoona/




I really like Lagoona - Into my dream (Björns acoustic mix) (6.79 Mb, 4:56, 192 kbps) which is on the link that you shared. Thanks! :bow: :happy:


----------



## fatlane (May 6, 2007)

Found Tiesto's Searching for Sunrise in a used CD place... now it's a re-used CD. Loving it...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Found Tiesto's Searching for Sunrise in a used CD place... now it's a re-used CD. Loving it...



Gawd, I love most of what I have heard from him. I don't care if some people in the trance world call him cheese. He rocks the house


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 9, 2007)

A little speed garage I found while searching for something else:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cTo4Pwv_nA (Fan made)

H20 Featuring Platinum- What's it gonna be


----------



## sean7 (May 13, 2007)

I've recently started listening to this branch of the music tree, so I don't know how to classify these artists. 

I really like Booka Shade's 'In White Rooms', 'Triple Identity', and 'Mandarine Girl' (which is a pretty awesome name, btw)

Moloko's 'Pure Pleasure Seeker', DJ Coone's 'Jumpstyle Vibes', and Thomas Schumacher's remixes are also some of my faves.

Also can't forget this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QxEE-Lbbh0


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

sean7 said:


> I've recently started listening to this branch of the music tree, so I don't know how to classify these artists.
> 
> I really like Booka Shade's 'In White Rooms', 'Triple Identity', and 'Mandarine Girl' (which is a pretty awesome name, btw)
> 
> ...



I like that song and video! Very cool! :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 14, 2007)

sean7 said:


> I've recently started listening to this branch of the music tree, so I don't know how to classify these artists.
> 
> I really like Booka Shade's 'In White Rooms', 'Triple Identity', and 'Mandarine Girl' (which is a pretty awesome name, btw)
> 
> ...



That's a classic. Another one of those songs and videos that got me into the genre.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr (May 14, 2007)

Unfortunately no videos just music from Sebastian Leger
Aqualight here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW1n_xEUyA8
Hypnotized
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZG9jjP4H98&mode=related&search= 
Hypnotized is so awesome  

Martij Ten Velden - I wish you would
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNehK6o96os

If somebody mentioned these songs before ... I'm sorry - hope Im first one 

What you think about "The Knife" ? I got addicted to them... lovely electro.


----------



## Obesus (May 15, 2007)

Hypnotica....produced "Satisfaction", "No Matter What You Do" and "Able to Love"....the videos are just stunning....you have to dig for them on the website, but they reward the hunt well!

http://www.offlimits-production.it/website_hi.htm


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 4, 2007)

I was surprised I found this oldie on the tube of youness:

The Bucketheads- The Bomb ("These sounds fall into my mind")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo2ydB0TCu0


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 26, 2007)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread. Pump it up a little more...

Tiësto might be _cheese_ but that's the jealous talking. The man is a GOD. 

Case in point:

-*Ayla* - This song is his absolute best
-*Adaggio for Strings* - Second absolute best
-Beautiful Things - originaly by Andain
-As the rush comes - with Jes Brieden (and speaking of Jes, anyone heard "Talk like a stranger" by Deepsky?)
-Touch me - with Rui da Silva
-Delerium - Sarah McLachlan's Silence
-Just Be - Kirsty Hawkshaw
-Love Comes Again - with BT

Anyone else love Elements of Life? 

I have seen him in concert twice (or do you call it a rave? ), I've seen Armin van Buuren twice, Paul van Dyk, George Acosta, Sasha and Digweed, Rabbit in the Moon...

One of the biggest perks of living in South Florida is the ULTRA MUSIC FESTIVAL (all two days of it!)

You guys wanna join me for it next year???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yesh, I love Elements of Life 



Now, I have to spread some love for ATB 

Hold You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1mZsaROYro&mode=related&search=

Believe in Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BppcZEoc3Gk&mode=related&search=

And, of course, We cannot forget my personal fave 

Let You Go 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX9L802jY7c&mode=related&search=



@ Letiahna- you let me know when they are coming next year- I might just have to join you


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2007)

I fell in love with this years ago! :bow: 

Loop Guru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z8CLGOEcFo&mode=related&search=

"Circles" --- Soul Coughing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0-coASIjkQ

"Blue Room" --- The Orb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIx2X8MSZF4


I don't know if this was shared already but I love the song!
"Breathe" -- Telepopmusik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDQw-RShRUQ


"Blue Skies" --- TBMPT

The
Boisterous
Mellow
Pollywog
Tribe

(music done by me.) 
http://myspace.com/theboisterousmellowpollywogtribemusic


----------



## Letiahna (Jul 27, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I don't know if this was shared already but I love the song!
> "Breathe" -- Telepopmusik
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDQw-RShRUQ



Oh, I love this one!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, Letiahna!

I really like that one a lot as well.

:happy:


----------



## Letiahna (Aug 1, 2007)

Just thought I'd share:



> After more than a year of anticipation, the fans can finally look forward to a *brand new Tiësto compilation: In Search of Sunrise 6*. The double mix CD is due for release early September.
> 
> In Search of Sunrise 6, titled Ibiza, is the latest in the highly successful series based on the places and spaces that have been a source of stimulus for Tiësto during his tours around the globe.
> 
> ...



:wubu: WOO-HOO :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 17, 2007)

_*bump*_  

Sharin' a couple more tunes with you all!

*Royksopp - Remind Me*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBvaHZIrt0o

*Yello - The Race* *thanks to Timberwolf!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIr0o4BeXNk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry if any of these are repeats but just found a hook-up that I thought I would share.... 

BT-FLAMING JUNE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZlLIEAiJR8

CHICANE-SALTWATER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fG78-aaumL8

THREE DRIVES ON A VINYL-GREECE 2000
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQeglQ988Zo

OCEANLAB-CLEAR BLUE WATER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzK6eUwBsaU

DA HOOL-MEET HER AT THE LOVEPARADE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpFu1gwi-sk

CHICANE-NO ORDINARY MORNING
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWr_LAiOhAA

VERACOCHA-CARTE BLANC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IacI2ntEGOA

SYSTEM F-OUT OF THE BLUE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFD3CvGtUYM

PAUL VAN DYK-FOR AN ANGEL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAioW8ls8sA

GOURYELLA-LIGAYA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPSqu6xKSoA

GOURYELLA-GOURYELLA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0f_k1Nb9i4

THE THRILLSEEKERS- SYNAESTHESIA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZDViIV5MvE

SYSTEM F FEAT ARMIN VAN BUUREN- EXHALE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlcBaZweZJM

IIO-RAPTURE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMSCuE93ygM


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 23, 2007)

BT - "Flaming June"
One of my favorites.
Thanks!
And since you mentioned Chicane:
Offshore
(Not the PvD remix that I was familiar with, but still good)
-Rusty
(and, darnit, I can't rep you yet. Need to seek out some other worthies first...)


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 1, 2007)

Much-belated correction: The version I know of is the "original ambient mix".
-Rusty


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread is wonderful, electronic music is my favorite type of music.


Have you guys seen this link before? I have literally spent hours lookings at this guide, it is quite possibly the most informative and entertaining guide to music I have ever seen.

Ishkar's Guide To Electronic Music

There is also Pandora for discovering new music. I honestly love everything this internet radio station plays when I type in Massive Attack



And finally to contribute, I give you Rob Dougan. You might remember his most popular song, Clubbed To Death, off The Matrix soundtrack.

Clubbed To Death

Furious Angels

I'm not driving anymore

Oh, and I don't think Juno Reactor has been mentioned yet, seriously, <3 Juno Reactor.

Navras

Mona Lisa Overdrive Please Ignore the inane fan video.

God Is God

Samurai

Juno Reactor Live to give you guys a feeling for how intense their shows can be.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 1, 2007)

Having fun with this genre now 

Apparently I like French electronica, seeing as Daft Punk and Air have crept into my My Music folder; Air especially, since they made an appearance on the Cracked Pepper mashup album ("Kelly Watch The Stars" vs. "Fixing A Hole" and a wholebuncha other Beatles tunes). Also inspired by the same source was a Groove Armada download, since "At The River" was mashed with "Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds" (and again, lots more Beatles tunes ).


----------



## James (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got the key section of this tune in my brain at the moment... 

great d&b tune with a nod to the old school...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53zu6O_bVL4


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 24, 2007)

"Music Sounds Better With You" live in Tokyo: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPmu9WlhsJA

"Music Sounds Better With You" the Stardust video (such a fantastically fun and creative video!) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrjOhQZWU7k

"Fit Your Heart" another funky track and far out video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D21sETPnh40

And his far-out MySpace page (which he actually runs and occasionally responds to e mails!) 

http://www.myspace.com/presidentbenjamindiamond


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 22, 2007)

Benjamin Diamond is great. I have three mixes of "In your arms."

Here's the song from the new XM commercial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc7ND4Qrd3I
DJ Mehdi (Featuring Chromeo): I am somebody

AND THIS!! Is one of my favorite house songs of all time. It was one of the songs that got me into electronic:

Pete Heller: Big Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=416iiYA7wsU


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 11, 2008)

There is an old track from back in the day that I used to hear on Soul24-7.com sometimes (before they closed down) that I absolutely loved. To the best of my recollection it was called "Africanism" and I think the artist was also called Africanism. It had a dope dance-hall/calypso style beat to it, accompanied by a repetitive jazz horn riff, and it was just so catchy and fun. I don't much else about the recording and I've never been able to find a recording of it anyplace, but I did manage to find a very short video clip on YouTube of a DJ spinning the record at a club someplace: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcpDHMShks 

Is anyone familiar with this record, or know where I could possibly score a copy (disc or download, whatever?) Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2008)

I really love this song. :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eGC5nm7428&feature=related


----------



## sean7 (Feb 5, 2008)

Love Inc - Broken Bones
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar4kP_X1pfg

hard to believe the song's almost 10 years old..


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmS7mNyt5a0&feature=related
Mischa Daniels- Take me higher (Chevy Escolano remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lQUji2owt4&feature=related
Ibid- Original mix (The old link is dead)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb52jm9Y4p4
Mischa Daniels featuring Tash- Round and Round


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2008)

"The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog" has updated some new music on it's myspace page. Check it out! 

In case you are confused, I'll let you know something. I am "The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe."

Please check it out and let me know what you think! The artwork that goes with each song is also something that I made. 

http://www.myspace.com/theboisterousmellowpollywogtribemusic

It's a hobby of mine; making music. In fact, my new project will probably be placing some very old songs .... probably recorded back in like 2000-2001 *guessing* on a TASCAM 4-track recorder. 

And I'm still enjoying this thread Jon! :bow:


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 14, 2008)

I dont know if it counts, but all this Ed Banger stuff in the last couple years is rocking my panties straight off into oblivion...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2008)

I surfed youtube for a while and found some cool Ed Banger stuff! :bow:

Here's some really awesome music for those who like perhaps any of these: dubstep, grime, ukg, dnb, metal, new wave, post-punk, dub, hip-hop

I have personally known a couple of these musicians!  


http://archive.subfm.com/SMOGRadio24Feb08SubFM.mp3

Duration: 2 hours!!!

And some info:

*SMOG RADIO 02.24.08 KNYPHY/DLX *

knifedreams:

l.d. - swing dat skirt
pinch - angels in the rain
l.v. - takeover (dub)
jakes - 2 steps back
12th planet - ptera patrick
dj evol - god send
pwn & emu - gone
trill bass - creepin'
emu - surge (6 blocc remix)
cyrus - corruption
osc - shot like this
12th planet - smokescreen
kion - crosstalk
matty g - street knowledge
hoodz - clash
trill bass - one pill
dj evol - the v's
kuma - dawn stepped outside (horsepower remix)

dlx:

dlx - 8-bit by a vampire
merlow - robot dance party
dlx - acid rain dance
dlx - extinction
dlx - drum fight
dlx - you wan dead? (vip)
abz - collie budz 
merlow - cathode

knyphy vs dlx:

12th planet - so hood
emu & pwn feat. sonic d - bumbaclot rinseout
babylon system - get on up

rob sparks - two faced rasta (reso remix)
12th planet - wonky
dlx - kick push

skream - oskillatoh
d1 - lovin it
trg & selector.dub.u - losing marbles

burial - ghost hardware
boxcutter - brood
martyn - shadowboxing

trill bass feat. dlx - violation sound
cyrus - whispers


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

Guide Me God - Ghostland featuring Sinead O'Connor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4poy9lIlzP8



Holy cow....it's not Trance but the same song made over.....


Gregorian- Guide Me God
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Wf2lPDJrNI&feature=related



Funny...I really do feel God when I listen to this tune...... 


Okay okay back to the Trance loving..... 


DJ Tiësto - Conjure One Feat. Sinéad O'Connor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7yTUXV1VeQ&feature=related

Sinead O'Connor 'Blue' (With Ghostland)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtaYsR9sJRk&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 25, 2008)

Sinéad O'Connor - Troy (The Phoenix From The Flame Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OmlT-8jHKU&feature=related

12" remix (?) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd4PxVg2hfM&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Dj Rui Da Silva- Touch Me (DJ TIESTO REMIX)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3msPoqqCNo&feature=related

Paul Oakenfold - Southern Sun( DJ Tiësto remix )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3uJnqkIEMw&feature=related

Paul Oakenfeld - Ready Steady Go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaVtjGfpmlo&feature=related

Paul Oakenfeld - Paul Oakenfold - Planet Rock (Swordfish Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOxizEECtrU&feature=related


----------



## James (Apr 4, 2008)

1998 to be exact - ahhh the memories of dancing to this tune in the middle of a field at 5am as the sun came over the horizon... good times 

Grooverider - Charade

http://www.youtube.com/v/p6SZSMKOxKQ&hl=en


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

New Genius -- Gorillaz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCIL3r136T4 
(no video ... good chill-sounding music, though)


----------



## sean7 (Apr 15, 2008)

the vengabus is coming..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUUGblNjK20


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks everyone for all the new music leads!

: D


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

"Stoned" ---- Dido
youtuber video "North And South"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCKNgc_cEYY


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

A great _song_ from Orbital!


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 26, 2008)

swamp i am diggin it!

:eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> swamp i am diggin it!
> 
> :eat2:



cool, thanks. :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

Orbital --- The Girl With The Sun In Her Head

LongRange ----- Madness And Me


----------



## furious styles (Jun 27, 2008)

one of my favorite new (er) d n' b tracks : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwchxz5wgrQ


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> one of my favorite new (er) d n' b tracks : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwchxz5wgrQ




I'm so grooving on this right about........now


any other recommendations?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm so grooving on this right about........now
> 
> 
> any other recommendations?




I'm surprised because I don't like TOO much drum n bass- I'm more of a progressive kind of girl


anyhoo...here's my contribution for today....

Jav D feat. Mat Zo & Einat - Silver Lining (Tell Me)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6etTl_XNdGA


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2008)

Tonight's addition.....I found a trance remix of Bette Davis Eyes 

Kim Carnes - Bette Davis Eyes {Trance Remix}
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KyhZeseMqk&amp;feature=related


----------



## gwydion (Jul 6, 2008)

I definitely enjoy house music - actually one of my favorite mp3s is a recording of the `Essential Selection' UK radio show from 1998 featuring a mashup by Daft Punk. Play that in the background on repeat and then play some Megaman ROMs while listening to it and you've got a nice activity for the forseeable future.

Actually, what I just described is _exactly_ what I did for two weeks post-911. I had no TV or anything back then, so I just went to work in the morning, came home in the evening, and played Megaman and listened to the radio or, when I couldn't take it anymore, listened to this '98 mix (BTW, the radio I listened to was 107.3 WAAF, which was noteworthy in my mind for having essentially eliminated all music and commercial broadcast in favor of basically hosting a chat and roundtable discussion about what happened. I remained essentially devoted to the station until some time in '04 when their ``2-idiots in the morning'' managed to insult me to the point that I gave up, changed to NPR and broke the knob, so to speak ;o)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2008)

Jamie Myerson ----- "Missing You"

Goldie Inner City Life ----- (Roni Size & DJ Krust Remix)

Wamdue Project - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOue14kMFVw&feature=related

Orbital - Frenetic (Full Extended)


----------



## mimosa (Jul 9, 2008)

As always...thanks for sharing it, Swamp. You have the coolest taste in music. :bow::happy:




swamptoad said:


> Jamie Myerson ----- "Missing You"
> 
> Goldie Inner City Life ----- (Roni Size & DJ Krust Remix)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 3, 2008)

I bought Kaskades new album (Strobelight Seduction), and Armin Van Buren new joint too! They're both great CD that I recommend.
I'm going to post some tracks from SS.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRY9D8vqwSA (One heart)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CWbmfn3vuo (Step one two)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhDlpSSN0_I&feature=related (Back on you)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9gpidlPlRw (Pose)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2008)

Julian Jabre- Swimming Places

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EmsCn6TTOY
LOVE IT!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2008)

Gusto- Disco's Revenge (Freemasons Edit)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHny_-rWPU4&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y15nhezTwAU&feature=related
The mac project featuring Therese- Another love


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

M-Beat feat Nazlyn - Sweet Love
Dj Krome and Time - Ganja Man,The Licence
T-Power - Horny Mutant Jazz
Groove Armada - Superstlyin',At The River

A few of my favorites.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2009)

Cirrus - Nassau

One of my favorites, that I rarely get to hear. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaYqeIYSd80


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 9, 2009)

David Morales featuring Tamara Keenan - Here I am (Kaskade remix)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x47n7y_david-morales-here-i-am-ft-tamra-ke_shortfilms

No I didn't watch the movie and find the song: It was on the dance music channel. lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Cirrus - Nassau
> 
> One of my favorites, that I rarely get to hear.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaYqeIYSd80



Great stuff-I've only heard one track previous to this-'Break-In'.Pretty awesome stuff,Mr Blaze. 

Anywho-here's some SHY FX. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV1yUVeA_Fw&feature=related Shy FX - Wolf


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2009)

Jav D............. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=2230083

Listen to Silver Lining..... one of my favorites

Jav D feat. Mat Zo & Einat - Silver Lining (Stuart C Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcX_Rdm3Ins&feature=related

Jav D Feat Matzo - Silverlining (Tim Grube Bootleg Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnAyOqxgbyg

Jav D feat. Mat Zo & Einat - Silver Lining (Tell Me) (Myon at Albion Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaBtS45P0_Q

Jav D. feat. Mat Zo & Einat - Silver Lining(Tell Me) (Myon at Albion Vocal Mix) [HQ]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ5_MpynrRc


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 16, 2009)

GEF, Jav D sounds great .... and I really like the sounds of that song "Silver Lining" also!


Some various to add to the thread:

Jav D feat. Mat Zo & Einat - Silver Lining (Tell Me) (Myon at Albion Mix) (GEF ... shared this a while back but it got deleted from youtube.)

_very nice, i think!_

Orbital - The Box (vocal mix)

Loop Guru - Skin Heaven

Moby - Lift Me Up (Mylo Mix)

William Orbital - Water From A Vine Leaf

Sugarcubes - Birthday (Justin Robertson Remix) from It's It album (kinda rare to kind .. not the full version but a pretty good find.)

The Chemical Brothers - Surface To Air

Air - Sexy Boy (Sex Kino Remix) by: Beck


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeffrey- you seem to really like those Chemical Brothers- I have to say they are not my thing......:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

Time for Tiesto.....

Do You Feel Me?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUen-l6M-jU

He's A Pirate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Pi6zpz_Oo&feature=related

I find the music of this one so touching......
Bright Morning Star
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxsGzFuPGSM&feature=related


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jeffrey- you seem to really like those Chemical Brothers- I have to say they are not my thing......:doh:




Nah, not everything .. but some songs I really like from them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Nah, not everything .. but some songs I really like from them.



I will forgive you if you like Tiesto?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 1, 2009)

DHT - Listen to your heart (HARDSTYLE)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syllknj8b-E


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOsV7dN1t3s


Armin Van Buuren- Rain (With Cathy Burton)


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2009)

Mistabishi - No Matter What (big piano house and vocal meets old-school drum and bass) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqeAmFjSLB8

Mistabishi - Printer Jam (with an awesome vid) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58n1U1J_zzg

Calibre - ft Diane Charlemagne - Bullets (smooth vocal, chilled out drum and bass) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij3DOXAhHvk


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2009)

Earth Leakage Trip - No Idea

Hyper On Experience - Half Stepper

Orbital - Times Fly (Slow)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 25, 2009)

We Have Come To Bless The House - Severed Heads

Plaid - New Bass Hippo

Orbital - Sad But New (I don't really care for the video .. but just listen to the music!) :happy:

Long Range - Madness And Me

Long Range - Punky

Long Range - Just One More (extended version)

Nicolette - No Government (Tocadisco Lazy Days Remix)


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2009)

So I'm totally not sure if this counts as House/Trance/Electronic or Techno, so in it goes to both threads! 

A couple Paul McCartney projects here, done with producer and member of Killing Joke and The Orb, Youth; credited as The Fireman.

*Strawberries Oceans Ships Forest* _(1993)_
 1. "Transpiritual Stomp"  9:01
 2. "Trans Lunar Rising"  9:09
 3. "Transcrystaline"  8:39
 4. "Pure Trance"  8:40
 5. "Arizona Light"  8:39
 6. "Celtic Stomp"  8:34
 7. "Strawberries Oceans Ships Forest"  8:07
 8. "4 4 4"  7:35
 9. "Sunrise Mix"  8:16
all of these tracks are supposedly remixes of a single track.

*Rushes* _(1998)_
 1. "Watercolour Guitars"  5:48
 2. "Palo Verde"  11:56
 3. "Auraveda"  12:51
 4. "Fluid"  11:19
 5. "Appletree Cinnabar Amber"  7:12
 6. "Bison"  2:40
 7. "7 a.m."  7:49
 8. "Watercolour Rush"  1:45
most of these tracks flow into the next. want to fix that? let me know.

And a few selected tracks from the Fireman's latest release, *Electric Arguments* _(2008)_:
 11. "Lovers in a Dream" - 5:22
 12. "Universal Here, Everlasting Now" - 5:05
 13. "Dont Stop Running" - 10:31 (keep listening all the way through!)
most of the tracks on this album were a bit more, shall we say, "rock.", at least in their original versions


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 21, 2009)

*points to status* Does THIS count? 

I figure if I kill this thread again, nobody'll miss it anyway...


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAfDw-m-_s


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAfDw-m-_s




OooOoOooO I like that one


----------



## CLUB AMPLE (Oct 7, 2009)

Eddie Thoenick - Freak N' You (Chris Moody Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoHDzqKCYvA


----------



## CLUB AMPLE (Oct 7, 2009)

Eddie Thoenick - Freak N' You (Chris Moody Remix)


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 7, 2009)

I can get down with some Cassius. Toop Toop is my favorite!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34eEkEUSZu4

& I adore the fuck out of Chromeo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHpgkogE18I - Momma's Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF2AWXyfT2Q - Bonafied Lovin'


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 9, 2009)

love this one

colides with beauty-ATB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smWzP-Og-wk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> love this one
> 
> colides with beauty-ATB
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smWzP-Og-wk



I love ATB 

Wrong to Let You Go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL-UC6fxt_s


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2009)

The Chemical Brothers - Surface To Air

NOTE: Even if you aren't even that fond of The Chemical Brothers, please listen to this. It's sorta like new wave sounding. Really reminisces the 80's somehow. I really like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33WTgejzNLs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2010)

Jennifer Lopez - I'm Glad (Paul Oakenfold Perfecto Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AQPAirYVj4&feature=related


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnmOpzIBGSY Archive - Londinium


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2010)

This might go into the "songs stuck in your head" thread too.
That said, I would like to remind everyone that a juicy red apple is nice, but not every apple is red. 

-Rusty


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2oABeC47G8&feature=PlayList&p=02642E95B0EAAC6B&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=55

An excellent old school jungle track-I have no idea what it's called or who it's
by,but I love it. :bow:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1o90LI8x6w 

classic house track from 2001 with that Brazilian flavor... I love it!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNS9ipOcNBk

Fuck yeah Hip House. Found this gem from some old CDs my parents had.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 18, 2011)

Skrillex. Dubstep/Electro House. Probably not for everyone. 

YES! OH MY GOD!  ("Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites")

I want to kill everybody in the world. ("Kill Everybody") 


And if you're not so much into viciously filthy bass, this is actually quite pleasant all the way through (quite a contrast to the first two) :
All I Ask of You (Feat. Penny)

-Rusty


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41mvgGVG7J4 

Here,have sum Gatekeeper. Atmospheric dark electronica.


----------



## evilvampire (Jan 19, 2011)

well damn havent seen this thread. I spin Trance/house/breaks will have to link you guys a few of my mixes. DJ Darkness


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 20, 2011)

evilvampire said:


> well damn havent seen this thread. I spin Trance/house/breaks will have to link you guys a few of my mixes. DJ Darkness



I'm down with that. lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2011)

evilvampire said:


> well damn havent seen this thread. I spin Trance/house/breaks will have to link you guys a few of my mixes. DJ Darkness



Nice one-go for it,man!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2011)

evilvampire said:


> well damn havent seen this thread. I spin Trance/house/breaks will have to link you guys a few of my mixes. DJ Darkness


.


Oh please do Mr DJ :batting: :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKRckmbn4kM&feature=related


Black Box- Strike it up
Thanks for the reminder Mango. Black Box still deserves to get shit on for not crediting Martha Wash for the vocals. I'm glad they got LOLSUED


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAeDByJAgqI

Junique - Sensational (Full on vocal mix)

Comes on the electro disco annual 2010 mix. Pretty good house

I also bought this album: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ITO2YU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.youclubvideo.com/audio/132806/progressive-m-rome-real-hard-mix

The second track is awesome.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 24, 2011)

REVIVE! Old school Hip House Christmas!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBLZqJfjQ6U
Mr. Lee- Get busy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z33tH-JdPDg
Snap - The power

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THJy_L9___g&feature=related
Technotronic- Pump up the Jam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNS9ipOcNBk
Tyree Cooper - Turn up the bass (Super duper mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWJwtLbUQQ4
Tyree Cooper- Move your body

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFGhQSiGHWM
Jungle Brothers - I'll House You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z4HSY68o_A
Toni Scott- That's how I'm living

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJGeY8hEUwU
Fast Eddie - Yo Yo Get Funky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eXJ2JEPKuc
Fast Eddie featuring Sundance- Git on up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12VUjgYMm1U
Duh lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo7Y2iSoj0I

Kaskade featuring Polina- To the Skies


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PVorE74HfA 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb4If034Xus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAJAIxaV7a8

In a Trance mood.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2012)

Love this style of music, actually discovered this song like the other day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItvzR6y_kjA&list=FL3m_CTsnCuymf3CVYrL4WnA&index=4&feature=plpp_video


----------



## ssbbwnut (Apr 27, 2012)

I too love trance/electronica...I am a truck driver, I drive at nite and I listen to XM radio...there is one station im hooked on called trance around the world...i put that station on and zone out, quite relaxing, zen like


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 16, 2012)

I have really been feeling this one


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4rfVjBNlx0&list=FL3m_CTsnCuymf3CVYrL4WnA&index=3&feature=plpp_video


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q7Zk0UxGUU


----------



## SD007 (May 25, 2012)

DnB brah!

Weird Science - Danny Byrd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_bwPFhlLKo

Daybreak - Brookes Brothers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmPbGeRmaos

Solid Air - Nero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lhXohf7u1o


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2012)

Paul Oakenfeld remix of Dirty Vegas' Days Go By

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjutG_L3zMg


and another....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOL6LawQD5g&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm still being a super fan since his concert was EPIC, but I only just bought this album. It's awesome. The fire side is RAVE IN YOUR FACE lol, and the ice side is real smooth. "How Long" on the ice side is pretty umm.. hawt. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SB2KM0fmx3A

Psy Trance!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 24, 2012)

Somore - I Refuse [What You Want] (Ramsey & Fen Mix) (UK Garage)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KhLGDFdu0M

https://soundcloud.com/tom-powell/oort-cloud
(Ambient)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KandVSZbZAM
Skream - Exothermic Reaction (Not Brostep lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrZhmr_0Wpo
Kaskade - Lick it


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYuvUiZjdeI

Solar House - Got 2 B U


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTHmNoYTW-g

Great deep house mix.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2012)

one of my favorite dance producers lately, tom dicicco. more along the lines of dub techno, but he messes with anything 4/4, detroit vibes. darkness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9gFQWYr_QI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rDiJXx1Mlo


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQJIckcNoyk


Smooth.....


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 15, 2013)

I've lately been tuning into DubPlate.fm.


----------



## SD007 (Mar 3, 2013)

Daft Punk's new album is coming out soon!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qcDadaQjbvY

I've never been so excited!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 3, 2013)

SD007 said:


> Daft Punk's new album is coming out soon!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qcDadaQjbvY
> 
> I've never been so excited!



O_O


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qt24HC8LO0

Night Full On Psy


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XCkTNwjlzg&list=AL94UKMTqg-9AClMnP0JRCYG5OVLKkuYo9

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDS7boNwtKk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSkr53xfFwg

Frankie Knuckles passed away


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x6bWw2J0po


----------



## swamptoad (May 8, 2014)

Queen Mecca - Stepping Stone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mp_KUPkdg8


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4jKh3URKCk 
Psychowave - Supernova (Goa trance)


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 28, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qplHN8o4rTk[/ame] 
(Swing House)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 7, 2014)

Acoustek - Forever (cover of Orbital) stringed instrument rendition
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WNIqLEKwUw[/ame]

Orbital - Forever (original)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTq3XytpBz0[/ame]


----------



## Highsteppa (Jun 7, 2014)

Whooooooaaaaa, where did this thread come from?

And I have a whole lot of respect for a lot of the dim posters here - never thought I'd find a electronic music thread here.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 3, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9USCcjfNm8[/ame]


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktgznOFpXeY[/ame]


----------



## MattB (Jan 3, 2016)

Admittedly these genres are not my forte, so I don't know if this would fit in but I thought it may be of some interest here. I've been playing this at night while reading, it's very dark but I like that sort of thing...

https://shibalbahalls.bandcamp.com/album/samsara-full-album-out-now-by-malignant-records


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 4, 2016)

MattB said:


> Admittedly these genres are not my forte, so I don't know if this would fit in but I thought it may be of some interest here. I've been playing this at night while reading, it's very dark but I like that sort of thing...
> 
> https://shibalbahalls.bandcamp.com/album/samsara-full-album-out-now-by-malignant-records




It's interesting. Creepy and eerily theatrical sounding ...sounds like battle music at times!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 4, 2016)

*SEAN LENNON - Winged Elephants *

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0ibgxFbzuQ&index=12&list=PL9EC61E71BB0DAC0C[/ame]

*AIR - Planet Vega *



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWoyvFKo2CI&list=PL9EC61E71BB0DAC0C&index=9[/ame]

*BIS - Oh My *


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQXJ00xW3Ic&index=7&list=PL9EC61E71BB0DAC0C[/ame]


----------



## Kristal (Nov 11, 2016)

Unbreakable

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOa-9l2RTVw[/ame]


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 15, 2016)

This thread.. Yaaaas.


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2019)

Discovered a load of good stuff this year, on youtube. I was surprised that a whole world of music was out there that I hadn't discovered yet. Recently I've been listening to Mr.Oizo and really enjoying how weird and experimental his material is. Partyboi69 has a couple of live sets on his channel that I've enjoyed listening to as well.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2020)




----------

